# Redcliffe Peninsula - Sun 6th Jan am



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Anyone going out tomorrow morning? Am keen to get the yak wet in QLD for the first time. If anyone is going out can you let me know where and when and I'll figure out how to get there. Early would be good but just keen to catch up with someone who knows the area 

Cheers......Nick


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Nick....welcome to sunny Redcliffe mate. 

You'll always find yakkers going out from Queens Beach boat ramp, there were at least 5 of us there this morning. I'm ganna give Queens beach a miss tomorrow as it hasn't been firing for me lately and I want to give Margate a go. I'll be at the Margate boat ramp ( behind Humpybong state school) between 5.30 and 6 and will be going to the clump of rocks near the channel markers, for some bream and maybe live bait, then onto Garnet Rock which is beside the green beacon about a km off the beach, then to Redcliffe point and a few places in between. Your welcome to tag along if you dont get a better offer.

Oh plan B, if its too windy, I'll just be fishing the run out tide in front of the little yacht club at Woody point in Bramble Bay for Fathead.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Paul,

If you read this before you go out I'll try and join you at Margate mate. Gotta get out somewhere as it's comp weekend after all 

Thanks......NIck


----------

